

Battery made from plain copier paper - cd34
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8401566.stm

======
jws
And the battery in my car is made from simple plastic.

(They left out the carbon nanotubes, lithium, and electrolyte when they said
_plain copier paper_.)

